# my cherries and tiger (possibly 56k no way)



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

he didn't make it pass a month after i got him









this guy is still well and alive in the tank 









this one is funny, they're looking for her 




























tell me how you guys like it!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pics. The 4th pic is my favorite.


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks alot bert!

anymore opions?


these pictures was taken from a casio exilim ex-500 + a magnifing glass


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool pics. Are all the shrimp in the same tank?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Is that the difference between the male and female Cherries, the females are the Bright ALL red ones, and the males are sort of see thru with red pattern?


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

Yup, they're in my five gallon.. I want to upgrade but i'm also very undecided about that  

yup goalcreas, you're right. if you actually look at the picture below the two male and female, it's a picture of a female, the one below tha one is a male.

If you look kinda hard into the female, you can actually see her overy (sp??), the overy is around the middle top of her body and has a yellow color. If you look at the male, you won't see anything there.

KEEP EM COOMINNG!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

sweet picks


----------



## lilalex0145 (Feb 3, 2007)

I love cherries.. nice pics !! :heart:


----------

